# Blood Angels Librarian Dreadnought



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

With the release of the new Blood Angels codex next week & my local GW running a tank/walker painting comp tomorrow. I though be good to try out a Librarian Dreadnought





































Also here a WIP photo



















IP


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a really cool model  i think its pretty awesome


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks awesome!! I love it


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Now that is indeed awesome


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

thats an awesome model, top marks  its a shame they don't make the cool fist hand for the right hand.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

You know, when I saw the title I though, "I hope he doesn't mean 'Blood Angels librarian and a dreadnought.'"

Thanks for not disappointing. He looks awesome.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic work, it's exactly how I envision a Librarian Dreadnought.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i love it, excellent blood drops too, and the blue is perfect (to my eyes)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excelent model. I love the fact he is still carrying what must be a 20 foot force halberd. 

Blue paint is really well done. I think you certainly deserve some rep for this.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

where did you get the spear?


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

We've seen a helluva lot of Gunship conversions for the new BA release for the past few weeks. It's good to see someone doing a librarian Dread.
Really nice model, too.
+Rep


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work.

A few suggestions for what you could add to accentuate the librarian element if you fancy going back and adding more - a book on the shoulder pad, some lightning bolt type design as tends to feature on the knee or leg of marine librarians and finally some of the force weapon "swirls" common on regular marine librarian weapons.

Otherwise, it's a cool conversion of what is sure to be a brutal addition to the BA army list.

Cheers,

Dante


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everone, seem I'm getting bombarded on all fourms on this model haha :laugh: :biggrin:



subtlejoe said:


> where did you get the spear?


I use this model

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1290365&prodId=prod1110210

All you have to do is clip the hand/finger of the handly of this weapon (do not chop up the handly in anyway). Then if there was still any mark left I cover this with a purity seal.
The handly it self fit really nicely into the Venrable Dreadnought hand, no file down anything, just a simple place in hand, get it to the high part/where you want the handly to be held & then super glue

GW use to sell a =][= weapon pack which included a Force Weapon, but they no longer sell that :cray:

@ CMDante: Thanks CMDante. When I place my FW order for the Dread CC arm & since there a £10 min to be spent, I also ask for BA icon pack.......but ironicly they are being sent later due to being out of stock :shok: Was planning on adding these, but have to make out due for tomorrow.

Thank for the rest of the idea, will defo be adding them into the Dreadnought. As he is also going to be part of my Conflict Scotland Golden Griffen entry :biggrin: 

Got a fair few Raven Wing spures that need to be use up or the Empire Flaglents (books) to use up as well.

Thanks everone again.

IP


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool, will get to see it with my own eyes there then!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

excellent model, great use of the new power fist since it looks like it could actually hold something


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

CMDante said:


> Cool, will get to see it with my own eyes there then!


Yep & you will see some of the idea you said on the last post on it as well, also hope my FW order arrive by then.

IP


----------



## soots12 (Dec 27, 2008)

amazing model
for my libby dread i used a toothpick for the staff with some dark angel vehicle upgrade bits for the top part


----------

